
Opinion: Run from the hills: In a pandemic, big cities are islands of safety - mpweiher
https://www.theglobeandmail.com/opinion/article-run-from-the-hills-in-a-pandemic-big-cities-are-islands-of-safety/
======
sigmaprimus
I wonder which one the author lives in, big city or town? I would think most
people feel safest where they live so I can understand why one would feel
safer no matter where they call home.

I can also see how once herd immunity takes hold how you might think it is
safer, but what a terrible price is required achive it.

I actually live outside a small town/city < 10K and can tell you people are
taking this pandemic seriously. I live next to a highway and the amount of
passenger vehicle traffic is down in my estimate 90%. I had to go into town
yesterday to pick up a prescription and the streets were empty.

I think there may be some truth to the argument for greater public services
being offered in big cities than small towns, including hospitals but what
happens if during this pandemic another disaster occurs? Small towns and their
citizens are generally prepared to spend long periods of time isolated from
others because they don't have as many of the supports offered in large
cities, this creates almost an immunity to dependence of these services.

When I lived in Vancouver we had a unusual cold snap and snow event and I
watched the news as people were fighting over rock salt, others were hoarding
it and price gouging their neighbours. It was no surprise when the toilet
paper rush occured, these things are happening while the supply chain is still
functioning, what would happen in Vancouver if an earthquake or major flood
took out the transportation network?

Living in a herd is generally safer until things go bad, then you better hope
your not one of the weak lest you get trampled.

